

Show HN: Evernote meets Aha for a product management wiki - kb21
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/new-aha-notes-for-better-product-team-collaboration/

======
mtmail
I expected a clever Evernote integration, but the article doesn't even mention
Evernote.

